# Pastor dies after preaching sermon.....so sad.



## Coffee (Feb 9, 2012)

Bishop Barnett Thoroughgood, photographed in 2001. (Virginian-Pilot file pho

what he said
“Some of us think that we’re going to live forever,” Bishop Barnett K. Thoroughgood said Sunday. “Because you’re not sick, because you have good health, and you think you have plenty of time. But you don’t know where death is standing. Just because you came to church today doesn’t mean death is not out there waiting for you.” 

*VIRGINIA BEACH*



In his final sermon, Bishop Barnett K. Thoroughgood opened with the story of his birth nearly 63 years ago and ended by beseeching his congregation to seek God while they can because "tomorrow is not promised to you."
Minutes later, Thoroughgood was dead.
The circumstances of his sudden and unexpected passing sent chills through the area's religious community and prompted hundreds of people to send condolences to New Jerusalem Church of God in Christ.
A public memorial service will be held at noon Friday at the Virginia Beach Convention Center. City leaders agreed to donate the space at no cost.
Mekia Thoroughgood, the bishop's adult daughter, wept Tuesday as she watched for the first time a video recording of her father's final minutes. "He always said when he died, he wanted to go away preaching the word of God," she said.

Church leaders declined to release the recording but allowed a reporter to view it. It shows a noticeably shaken Thoroughgood stepping away from the lectern after his sermon as ushers gathered to collect donations for Haiti disaster relief.
The 6-foot-4 preacher sat down on stage, leaned back, and slowly slumped into his seat. Teary-eyed church members embraced and prayed together as church leaders, and later paramedics, worked to revive him.
Earlier accounts and online messages described a more panicked scene. Not so, family members said.

"His last word was 'Amen,' " Mekia Thoroughgood said between sobs. "He sat down in his chair, and he passed away. It was graceful. That's who he was."
There were no signs that the preacher's health was failing prior to his death, church leaders said. During the last of three services Sunday morning, Thoroughgood warned his congregation that they were at war with the devil and called on them to prepare for the fight.

He recalled his own birth at his family's home in Seatack: "And the devil was hot that day, 'cause he saw 63 years ago that today that little old boy was going to give him a fit."

Thoroughgood, the son of a preacher, founded his Pentecostal church 42 years ago with two members and a small church house that lacked running water. The congregation grew from those humble beginnings to one of the largest in the city, and Thoroughgood blossomed into one of the most respected leaders in the city's black community.

He was known for "preaching truth," church members said, even when that made people uncomfortable.
"I know I'm getting obsolete," Thoroughgood said, minutes before his death. "There are not many preachers left that talk like I talk."
The old preacher with the booming voice concluded his final sermon by recounting the story of a woman who was struck by a car and killed on the side of Interstate 64, hours after sharing her testimony at a church service.
"Some of us think that we're going to live forever," Thoroughgood said. "Because you're not sick, because you have good health, and you think you have plenty of time. But you don't know where death is standing. Just because you came to church today doesn't mean death is not out there waiting for you....
"Get right with God!" the preacher barked, as members shouted out "Amen" and cheered for their pastor to keep going.
"Today is here, but tomorrow is not promised to you."
_Mike Hixenbaugh, 757-222-5117, [email protected] _


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 9, 2012)

Coffee said:


> Bishop Barnett Thoroughgood, photographed in 2001. (Virginian-Pilot file pho
> 
> what he said
> “Some of us think that we’re going to live forever,” Bishop Barnett K. Thoroughgood said Sunday. “Because you’re not sick, because you have good health, and you think you have plenty of time. But you don’t know where death is standing. Just because you came to church today doesn’t mean death is not out there waiting for you.”
> ...




So beautiful....the Lord saw fit to call him home...


----------



## Laela (Feb 9, 2012)

This... wow... I don't feel sad reading this. Thanks for posting this story Coffee. Looks like they'll be having a homecoming celebration  ... Isaiah 57:1  


Coffee said:


> "His last word was 'Amen,' " Mekia Thoroughgood said between sobs. "He sat down in his chair, and he passed away. It was graceful. That's who he was."
> There were no signs that the preacher's health was failing prior to his death, church leaders said. During the last of three services Sunday morning, Thoroughgood warned his congregation that they were at war with the devil and called on them to prepare for the fight.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Feb 9, 2012)

I know that it is always within God's will when someone dies, but at age 63 and the size that he looks to be from that headshot, I hope that his death was not due to anything like diabetes, high blood pressure, or heart disease. Which in that case could've been avoided and he would've been able to serve longer than 63 years.


----------



## Coffee (Feb 9, 2012)

Laela said:


> This... wow... I don't feel sad reading this. Thanks for posting this story Coffee. Looks like they'll be having a homecoming celebration ... Isaiah 57:1


 
My sadness is for the family who were at church and had to witness their husband/father pass away. Yes, a homegoing celebration is wonderful, but the family still experiences grief, sadness and emptyness. It's easy for us not to feel sad, but not so easy for the family.


----------



## Laela (Feb 9, 2012)

Absolutely Coffee...I'm not discounting the loss that the family is experiencing, nor their feelings. It's still a loss..a spiritual leader, a father, a husband, ITA. They'll be celebrating at ViBeach convention center... that's a 1/2 million square feet of space.. lol  I grew up COGIC and lived at the Beach..I'm sure it will be a great celebration..as COGIC members from all over likely will turn out for comfort and support.


----------



## aribell (Feb 9, 2012)

I know they are grieving, but what a wonderful testimony.  The sense I get from this article is that he had served faithfully and well and completed his mission on this earth.  And he was able to pass away just as he desired--preaching God's word.


----------



## Prudent1 (Feb 9, 2012)

That's what happened to my great-grandma. She said she wanted to die praising God. She did. Literally at the conclusion of services one Sunday afternoon. She was praising one minute and gave up the ghost the next. She didn't appear to be in any pain. Doctor's said it was a stroke. I've never forgotten it. First time I understood death was final from a human standpoint. It has always been a positive memory for me.

ETA- That pastor is _so_ right. This is not anyone's permanent home... Ppl forget, pretend, deny, or whatever but it's not.


----------



## InVue (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow, thanks for sharing Coffee this is indeed a sad time for family, friends, and his congregation. Although it is sadness on this side but heaven rejoices when we die in the Lord. 



> "Because you're not sick, because you have good health, and you think you have plenty of time. But you don't know where death is standing. Just because you came to church today doesn't mean death is not out there waiting for you...."Get right with God!"



Reads like it was a Holy Ghost filled message. I could not agree with him more concerning the uncertainty of death. Most of us live as if tomorrow is a given in reality the next breath could be our last. That is why the scriptures warns us to be ready. Many Christians myself included are looking for the rapture but this is a testament that Jesus could come back in our lives individually at anytime. And we better be ready.



> "Thoroughgood warned his congregation that they were at war with the devil and called on them to prepare for the fight."



 These are tough times, tough times require tough Christians. Since last week, I’ve been hearing the word *preparation* in my spirit.  It is no time to be lax, lukewarm, or spiritually dysfunctional. If a minister of God can fall dead after preaching a undoubtedly soul-stirring message that should be a warning to the rest of us. Although his death could be due to natural causes…I personally believe when things like this happen God is speaking.


----------



## Laela (Feb 9, 2012)

This..... what a Word for all of us, especially the bolded. Thanks button not enough

Amein 


InVue said:


> Reads like it was a Holy Ghost filled message. I could not agree with him more concerning the uncertainty of death. Most of us live as if tomorrow is a given in reality the next breath could be our last. That is why the scriptures warns us to be ready. Many Christians myself included are looking for the rapture but this is a testament that Jesus could come back in our lives individually at anytime. And we better be ready.
> 
> 
> 
> These are tough times, tough times require tough Christians. Since last week, I’ve been hearing the word *preparation* in my spirit.  It is no time to be lax, lukewarm, or spiritually dysfunctional. If a minister of God can fall dead after preaching a undoubtedly soul-stirring message that should be a warning to the rest of us. Although his death could be due to natural causes…*I personally believe when things like this happen God is speaking.*


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 10, 2012)

He was nothing but a righteous man.  If there is anyone on the planet that I know has seen the face of God, it's Bishop Thoroughgood.

His last sermon: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/20241024

He had heart problems since he was a young man (20's - 30's) and it was a blessing for him to live this long.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Feb 11, 2012)

Touching.  

My mother died while she was on her knees praying. I've never forgotten that image.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 11, 2012)

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/20337387

Bishop Ellis expressed the sentiments of most people (23 minutes in).


----------



## loulou7 (Feb 12, 2012)

When you pass away, knowing Christ as a friend and personal Saviour, that's the best way to go. Satan cannot tempt or disturb you anymore.

As long as Bishop Barnett Thoroughgood practiced in private what he preached, he's blessed.


----------

